# In case anyone still believes in mewing



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 19, 2019)

https://gdcolrlive.blob.core.windows.net/annotationspublic/857ab0e5-0481-e711-8107-5065f38bd502


----------



## Eskimo (Apr 19, 2019)

Yo bro, post screenshot.


----------



## androidcel (Apr 19, 2019)

@AstroSky


----------



## ChadBreslau (Apr 19, 2019)

tldr?


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Apr 19, 2019)

TLDR
but yeah mewing is cope


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 19, 2019)

TLDR: 
1. At all material times you were a United Kingdom registered Dental Practitioner practising at Warwick Park Dental Practice, 22 Warwick Park, Tunbridge Wells, Kent TN2 STB (“the Practice”). 

2. Between 5 December 2012 to 18 July 2014, you provided care and treatment to Patient A. 

Treatment Planning & Provision of Information 

3. You failed to carry out sufficient treatment planning, including:- 

a) failing to make any, or any accurate, diagnosis, 

b) failing to take any radiographs, 

c) failing to make any Cephalometric analysis, 

d) failing to provide a treatment plan, specific to the needs of Patient A . 

4. You recommended treatment for Patient A for which there was:- 

a) No evidence based diagnosis, 

b) No clinical indication.


> a) Treatment with ‘train tracks’ would ruin Patient A's face, require long term retention and that without orthotropic treatment the patient would have an "ugly face", or words to that effect,
> 
> b) Patient A “would be very ugly” unless her jaw was realigned, or words to that effect,





> The changes which you claimed would result to the spatial position of the maxilla of Patient A through the proposed methods of orthotropics were in fact the normal growth increments that would be expressed in a girl from 7 to 8 years old without any clinical intervention.


----------



## Zeus (Apr 19, 2019)

Didnt read dont care


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 19, 2019)

> 13. You provided treatment that was inconsistent with Patient A's presenting condition.
> 
> 14. The matters set out in Head of Charge 13 resulted in exacerbating the condition with which the patient presented.
> 
> 15. You unacceptably withdrew treatment because fees had not been paid.


----------



## Eskimo (Apr 19, 2019)

Zeus said:


> Didnt read dont care


r/iamverybadass


----------



## RichardSpencel (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Eskimo (Apr 19, 2019)

its there a eye area mew?


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 19, 2019)

Put up wrong link, but the first link I put him showed how he disregarded patient's privacy rights. The 2nd one shows his quackery.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 19, 2019)

isnt this ripped off lookism?


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 19, 2019)

> Your last appointment with Patient A took place in December 2013. Witness 1 alleges that her daughter’s front four teeth were beginning to protrude alarmingly and, contrary to her instructions, the front wires of the patient’s brace had been pushed forward in an attempt to straighten out the crossing of the top front four teeth.



Also as PSL has theorized orthotropics has a tendency to cause bimaxillary protrusion.


Extra Chromosome said:


> isnt this ripped off lookism?


Not all of it


----------



## axedee (Apr 19, 2019)

*DIDN'T READ A SINGLE FUCKING WORD LOL *


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 19, 2019)

> Following Patient A’s mother withdrawing consent for the fitting of buttons on Patient A’s front teeth, you continued to fit buttons and thereby:- a) Ignored Patient A's mother's withdrawal of consent, b) Acted without Patient A's mother's consent.



Typical zealot not listening to the reservations of people within his cult


----------



## Hunter (Apr 19, 2019)

tl;dr or gtfo


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 19, 2019)

TLR: Mike Jew has no evidence for most of his practices, he said a girl would be very ugly unless she realigned her jaws, he treated patients even after their mother withdrew consent. The famous 8 year old used to "prove" mewing is a fake example, the changes are consistent with normal pubertal changes to the maxilla. Mike Mew stopped treatment after patients couldn't afford fees (greedy behaviour). Some of the treatment resulted in "alarming protrusion" of the upper teeth in some people's faces. He also ruined someone's teeth by widening the person's normal spacing between their teeth because he thought it was abnormal. He also in general says a bunch of shit with absolutely no evidence and has often given inaccurate diagnoses, skipping on typical tests.


Hunter said:


> tl;dr or gtfo





> former chad(at age 13) who didnt develop properly during puberty due to shitty habits such as PMO, binge eating to obesity, mouth breathing and staying up all night turned truecel(for now at least...)



the tldr is that you're ugly probably because of your shit genetics. It's theorized that the mouth breather face mouth breathes because the bone structure of that face makes it hard for them to nose breathe, not the other way around.


----------



## axedee (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## TBOLT (Apr 19, 2019)

Read one word.

Also @AstroSky


----------



## Soulsmaxx (Apr 19, 2019)

Motherfucker, let me mew in goddamn peace


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 19, 2019)

Soulsmaxx said:


> Motherfucker, let me mew in goddamn peace


It's fucking over


----------



## TBOLT (Apr 19, 2019)

Hunter said:


> tl;dr or gtfo


----------



## Soulsmaxx (Apr 19, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> It's fucking over


Water is wet


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Apr 19, 2019)

Don’t care still putting tongue on roof of mouth


----------



## retard (Apr 19, 2019)

my chin has moved forward from like one month of mewing, used to touch lips when I put nose to chin now I have to literally push down on my nose to touch my lips doing same method. it’s not like mewing will ruin your face if you do it correctly ( not touching your teeth with your tongue) but it has a chance of making your face better, so why not imo.
also something is definitely fucked and society induced that every mammal on this planet has straight teeth but humans
natural selection also would of favored humans who didn’t invest resources into making wisdom teeth if they were harmful and had no benefit, yet it’s obvious they were of use that’s why we still have them today. But like 85% of people have some of their wisdom teeth pulled.


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (Apr 19, 2019)

unless someone can come up with a sound explanation for the cause of crooked teeth mewing is far from debunked


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 19, 2019)

Sean O'Aspie said:


> fair enough but unless someone can come up with a sound explanation for the cause of crooked teeth mewing is far from debunked


Crooked teeth may just be an artefact of facial development. I used to have crooked teeth as a child and it naturally straightened as my jaw grew in/teeth fell out and adult teeth came in. Crooked teeth are also fairly uncommon?


----------



## retard (Apr 19, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Crooked teeth may just be an artefact of facial development. I used to have crooked teeth as a child and it naturally straightened as my jaw grew in/teeth fell out and adult teeth came in. Crooked teeth are also fairly uncommon?


Crooked teeth are the majority in kids compared to uncrooked teeth
Most people with good forward growth have relatively straight teeth in the first place
If everyone’s teeth just magically “straightened out” the multi-billion orthodontic industry wouldn’t exist


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (Apr 19, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Crooked teeth may just be an artefact of facial development. I used to have crooked teeth as a child and it naturally straightened as my jaw grew in/teeth fell out and adult teeth came in. Crooked teeth are also fairly uncommon?


crooked teeth didnt exist in the past. think back 10000 years ago. there were no orthodontists to extract teeth and they didnt have braces. this also coincides with how much broader their palates were compared to the modern human living in metropolitan areas. also as someone here mentioned, humans are the only species that suffer from crooked teeth so i highly doubt its part of nature. crooked teeth are quite widespread and otherwise orthodontics wouldnt be so profitable


----------



## nibbamaxxing (Apr 19, 2019)

cope


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 19, 2019)

Sean O'Aspie said:


> crooked teeth didnt exist in the past. think back 10000 years ago. there were no orthodontists to extract teeth and they didnt have braces. this also coincides with how much broader their palates were compared to the modern human living in metropolitan areas. also as someone here mentioned, humans are the only species that suffer from crooked teeth so i highly doubt its part of nature. crooked teeth are quite widespread and otherwise orthodontics wouldnt be so profitable


crooked teeth could have existed? What's to say they didn't?


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (Apr 19, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> crooked teeth could have existed? What's to say they didn't?


fossil records


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 19, 2019)

Sean O'Aspie said:


> fossil records


Our jaws may have just evolved to grow smaller and our teeth haven't caught up because crooked teeth are not as big of a deal as needing smaller jaws to perhaps accomodate for our bigger brains.


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (Apr 19, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Our jaws may have just evolved to grow smaller and our teeth haven't caught up because crooked teeth are not as big of a deal as needing smaller jaws to perhaps accomodate for our bigger brains.


evolution takes thousands of years bare minimum. the changes occuring are happening just a few generations apart eg. you grandparents have a wide palate but you end up with cuck jaw and narrow palate


----------



## retard (Apr 19, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Our jaws may have just evolved to grow smaller and our teeth haven't caught up because crooked teeth are not as big of a deal as needing smaller jaws to perhaps accomodate for our bigger brains.


Having a smaller jaw with no forward growth = recession 
Recession = impeded airway
Severely impeded airway = mouth breathing
mouth breathing = lower average iq
natural selection/evolution would of actually done the opposite, not that it did anything to our facial structure anyways though


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 19, 2019)

retard said:


> Recession = impeded airway


This is not necessarily true
https://www.thoughtco.com/human-jaw-evolution-and-food-processing-4000409



> *Human jaw size got smaller because of the food we ate
> Without the large pieces of food that needed to be chewed more times to get them to pieces that could be swallowed safely, the human ancestors’ jaws did not have to be so large Individuals with smaller jaws, fewer teeth, and smaller jaw muscles became more common in the population. *



There's a reason we don't have alligator jaws.


----------



## Ethnicsmatter (Apr 19, 2019)

Mewing still improves side profile and proper tongue postures will not make someone uglier


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 19, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> TLDR
> but yeah mewing is cope


Jfl if this is tldr for you.


Ethnicsmatter said:


> Mewing still improves side profile and proper tongue postures will not make someone uglier


Cope


RedPilledStemcel said:


> https://gdcolrlive.blob.core.windows.net/annotationspublic/857ab0e5-0481-e711-8107-5065f38bd502


@Gudru please read it's funny af ?


----------



## Alexanderr (Apr 19, 2019)

Not a single word. 


Spoiler


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Apr 19, 2019)

_*"21. In or around December 2012, you told Patient A's mother that:*_

*- a) Treatment with ‘train tracks’ would ruin Patient A's face, require long term retention and that without orthotropic treatment the patient would have an "ugly face", or words to that effect,

b) Patient A “would be very ugly” unless her jaw was realigned, or words to that effect,*

_*c) Orthodontic treatment “can noticeably damage the face” and a brace would need to be worn for “the rest of the patient’s life”, or words to that effect.*"_


So are we now teaming up with soyboys in a desperate attempt to bring Dr. Mike Mew on his knees?
Pathetic.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 19, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> _*"21. In or around December 2012, you told Patient A's mother that:*_
> 
> *- a) Treatment with ‘train tracks’ would ruin Patient A's face, require long term retention and that without orthotropic treatment the patient would have an "ugly face", or words to that effect,
> 
> ...


"Soyboys" This is how i know you're a NEET. You have to act professional to not lose a job/get kicked out.


----------



## HereForReasons (Apr 19, 2019)

@mojopin stop lurking and ask for unban allready


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Apr 19, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> "Soyboys" This is how i know you're a NEET. You have to act professional to not lose a job/get kicked out.



Lol everyone on this forum is oozing edginess and political incorrectness, even I - who is relatively liberal compared to everyone here- and also you if I recall correctly.

How do you expect any of us to pity the woman or the patient?

I mean you're indeed not wrong, but this coming from _you _is absolutely pathetic and hypocritical

You oly give a fuck now because it's Dr. Mew on the pedal stool.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 19, 2019)

mike mew = kike jew?


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 19, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> mike mew = kike jew?








Yes bro just get a lefort like the guy above did,


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 19, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> View attachment 42877
> 
> 
> Yes bro just get a lefort like the guy above did,


Either post sources of pics or kill yourself(unironically)


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Apr 19, 2019)

Gosh so much in this thread to unpack, prepare to have me around for a little while OP


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 19, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> Either post sources of pics or kill yourself(unironically)


https://www.drantipov.com/cases/corrective-jaw-surgery/oms000044/


SayNoToRotting said:


> Gosh so much in this thread to unpack, prepare to have me around for a little while OP


so much projection, cognitive dissonance, and latent homosexuality


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 19, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> https://www.drantipov.com/cases/corrective-jaw-surgery/oms000044/
> 
> so much projection, cognitive dissonance, and latent homosexuality


Its a lefort 1, please rope


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 19, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> Lol everyone on this forum is oozing edginess and political incorrectness, even I - who is relatively liberal compared to everyone here- and also you if I recall correctly.
> 
> How do you expect any of us to pity the woman or the patient?
> 
> ...


It's not about being PC retard. It's about being able to hold a job. Saying shit like this is bad for business but Mike Mew is too juvenile and uncouth to even manage to say this shit lightly. Seriously what kind of legitimate doctor holds a Q/A with incels. One that doesn't actually care about his image because he isn't selling a legitimate product.


Extra Chromosome said:


> Its a lefort 1, please rope


Show me ONE example of a lefort 3 improving aesthetics for someone who isn't horribly deformed.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Apr 19, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> It's not about being PC retard. It's about being able to hold a job. Saying shit like this is bad for business but Mike Mew is too juvenile and uncouth to even manage to say this shit lightly. Seriously what kind of legitimate doctor holds a Q/A with incels. One that doesn't actually care about his image because he isn't selling a legitimate product.
> 
> Show me ONE example of a lefort 3 improving aesthetics for someone who isn't horribly deformed.


And why should we give a fuck?

If his methods work, then I don't give a fuck what he is doing. Or how mature he acts.
Why would you care that he is interacting with incels, that he is staining his reputation?

Are you his mom?


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 19, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> And why should we give a fuck?
> 
> If his methods work, then I don't give a fuck what he is doing. Or how mature he acts.
> Why would you care that he is interacting with incels, that he is staining his reputation?
> ...


Did you not read my last sentence you moron?


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Apr 19, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Did you not read my last sentence you moron?


you're hot we should make out


----------



## KrissKross (Apr 19, 2019)

Finally a good fucking thread


----------



## UltraExtremeIntense (Apr 19, 2019)

Is mewing cope or not


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Apr 19, 2019)

lol I used to tell u mewing is cope on discord and u kept denying it


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 19, 2019)

fatcelnolonger said:


> lol I used to tell u mewing is cope on discord and u kept denying it


? I never fully subscribed to it, uive always said i do it because it makes my submental look better


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Apr 19, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> ? I never fully subscribed to it, uive always said i do it because it makes my submental look better


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 19, 2019)

fatcelnolonger said:


> View attachment 42931


If you had a low hyoid bone you'd understand jfl. If I relax my tongue, I get a melting submental.


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Apr 19, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> If you had a low hyoid bone you'd understand jfl. If I relax my tongue, I get a melting submental.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Apr 20, 2019)

Funny, cuz there are a bunch of studies that say otherwise (in kids at least)


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 20, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> Funny, cuz there are a bunch of studies that say otherwise (in kids at least)


source?


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Apr 20, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> source?






https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/c985/cd650d1e672702d7b4562d725ae84e345e2b.pdf










Primate experiments on oral respiration - PubMed


Oral respiration associated with obstruction of the nasal airway is a common finding among patients seeking orthodontic treatment. The primate experiments reported here are part of a series designed to test some of the current hypotheses regarding the relationship between mouth breathing and...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov












Morphologic response to changes in neuromuscular patterns experimentally induced by altered modes of respiration - PubMed


The present experiment was designed to test whether specific recordable changes in the neuromuscular system could be associated with specific alterations in soft- and hard-tissue morphology in the craniofacial region. The effect of experimentally induced neuromuscular changes on the craniofacial...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov




https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17459142
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/28739900
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-018-24293-3


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 20, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/c985/cd650d1e672702d7b4562d725ae84e345e2b.pdf


These people have muscular atrophy


Deliciadecu said:


> Primate experiments on oral respiration. - PubMed - NCBI


Animal bones can be quite different from human bones


Deliciadecu said:


> Morphologic response to changes in neuromuscular patterns experimentally induced by altered modes of respiration. - PubMed - NCBI


ditto
"The FDA reports that 92 percent of drugs approved for testing in humans [by animal testing] fail to receive approval for human use"


Deliciadecu said:


> Changes in human skull morphology across the agricultural transition are consistent with softer diets in preindustrial farming groups - PubMed
> 
> 
> Agricultural foods and technologies are thought to have eased the mechanical demands of diet-how often or how hard one had to chew-in human populations worldwide. Some evidence suggests correspondingly worldwide changes in skull shape and form across the agricultural transition, although these...
> ...


This one says the opposite, that it's mostly genetics


> Diet effect magnitudes are relatively small, affirming the primary role of neutral evolutionary processes-genetic drift, mutation, and gene flow structured by population history and migrations-in shaping diversity in the human skull.





Deliciadecu said:


> Human mandibular shape is associated with masticatory muscle force - Scientific Reports
> 
> 
> Understanding how and to what extent forces applied to the mandible by the masticatory muscles influence its form, is of considerable importance from clinical, anthropological and evolutionary perspectives. This study investigates these questions. Head CT scans of 382 adults were utilized to...
> ...


There's an association but I think people with bigger jaws naturally have bigger masseters not the other way around. (Think about it,, the jaw muscles need to be stronger to move bigger jaws) Most of these aren't even about mewing,just general mouth breathing which you shouldn't do anyway because it increases risk of tooth decay by oxygenating bacteria on your teeth.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Apr 20, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> These people have muscular atrophy
> 
> Animal bones can be quite different from human bones
> 
> ...



Read the studies first... reading the abstract isn't enough 

They have muscular atrophy and had a change on their bone morphology because of it, and it's a type of DM that happens mostly in adults.

There're only two types of bones, the rats have the same bones that we have. Same for the monkeys...


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 20, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> They have muscular atrophy and had a change on their bone morphology because of it, and it's a type of DM that happens mostly in adults.


But people here aren't having as drastic of a change in posture as muscular atrophy.


Deliciadecu said:


> the rats have the same bones that we have.


There are a million other reasons why our bones may not respond in the same ways. Even if it did, we'd see these tests in humans. Your penultimate study disproves your point tho.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Apr 20, 2019)

I don't know why I was too low IQ to say it at the very beginning,
but I don't get how any of this disproves mewing, at best it would mean that Mike Mew is a dirty jew, but it still doesn't change the fact that my upper palate has expanded through mewing, may you kick and scream as much as you want @RedPilledStemcel

bark at us mewers as much as you like you miserable cockroach, we take our time to improve our maxillas while you are in your basement wasting time to disprove mewing instead of actually trying it for a long period of time

_*Daily reminder that Mike Mew is living in your head rentfree and penetrating your mind with his gum blood- infected fingers, that's why I see you crying so much about mewing*_


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 20, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> , but it still doesn't change the fact that my upper palate has expanded through mewin


Congrats, you probably just increased the gaps between your teeth. If they were abnormal at first, this would be an improvement but otherwise not. I doubt your lower jaw followed either.


----------



## JellyBelly (Apr 20, 2019)

Old shit


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 20, 2019)

JellyBelly said:


> Old shit


Felt the need to reiterate it as I remembered a bunch of people here still believe in it.


----------



## JellyBelly (Apr 20, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Felt the need to reiterate it as I remembered a bunch of people here still believe in it.


Appeal to authority tbh
Let the people mew, the worst thing that will happen is that their sleep apnea gets fixed


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 20, 2019)

JellyBelly said:


> Appeal to authority tbh


Eh the authority just cites stuff Mike Mew did and I don't think he ever rebutted them.


JellyBelly said:


> Let the people mew, the worst thing that will happen is that their sleep apnea gets fixed


Like 90% of the people mewing end up pushing their teeth outwards


----------



## JellyBelly (Apr 20, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Eh the authority just cites stuff Mike Mew did and I don't think he ever rebutted them.


I believe he did in one of his videos


RedPilledStemcel said:


> Like 90% of the people mewing end up pushing their teeth outwards


Uhm, no?


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 20, 2019)

JellyBelly said:


> I believe he did in one of his videos


Why didn't he legally respond to them then...or write about it. His videos are very annoying to listen to because he sucks at speaking+has awful habits.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Apr 20, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Felt the need to reiterate it as I remembered a bunch of people here still believe in it.


Don't worry, I don't have a gap.

Talking about tooth gap, I find this part of the document very strange:



> You recommended treatment that was inconsistent with Patient A's presenting condition, namely that she presented with a space between her upper front teeth and yet you recommended treatment for a patient with a crowded dentition




You would think that people with tooth gaps have wide palates (_*too*_ wide in fact), but in 99% of all irl cases this couldn't be further from the truth.
Almost all people I see with teeth gaps also suffer from narrow palates.

Srangely, there seems to be no correlation between gapped teeth and palate width.


What I imagine is that the mother went in with her child to fix the tooth gap, but Mike Mew saw that the girl had- just like almost every young kid nowadays- a far more threatening problem: a narrow palate, and therefore prioritized expanding the palate over closing the tooth gap

Of course most people are bluepilled on this kind of problem, all they see is crooked teeth and gaps, but about narrow palates they don't give a shit.

And orthodontists don't care about palate width either unless it's really exceptionally narrow. We in the PSL community should all know about the twisted minds of orthodontists, wether or not one is a believer in mewing.


This girl had very certaintly a narrow palate, so a treatment routine designed for standard narrow palatecels was justified.
And narrow, recessed jaws come with medicl issues later in life unlike tooth gaps, which are merely an aesthetic issue.


Btw this is what a human with a tooth gap due to a too wide palate really looks like:














(Kelly Mittendorf, an exceptionally alien-looking sonofabitch)

Unless the girl had facial development and palate width as extreme as this I don't believe that fixing a tooth gap was the priority.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Apr 21, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> *Daily reminder that Mike Mew is living in your head rentfree and penetrating your mind with his gum blood- infected fingers, that's why I see you crying so much about mewing*


*
DAILY REMINDER*


----------



## androidcel (Apr 21, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> _*Daily reminder that Mike Mew is living in your head rentfree and penetrating your mind with his gum blood- infected fingers, that's why I see you crying so much about mewing*_
> 
> View attachment 43187


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Apr 23, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Jfl if this is tldr for you.
> 
> Cope
> 
> @Gudru please read it's funny af ?


Just read it, pretty depressing


----------



## TBOLT (Apr 23, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> _*Mike Mew is living in your head rentfree*_


----------



## You (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## Nibba (Apr 25, 2019)

JUSTMEW BRO CHAD IN NO TIME SRS JUST LOOK AT THESE [FRAUDED] B/A PICS ???


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Apr 25, 2019)

You said:


> View attachment 45666


Did mewing also make him taller, his voice deeper, and his frame wider? Did it also cause his balls to drop?


----------



## You (Apr 25, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Did mewing also make him taller, his voice deeper, and his frame wider? Did it also cause his balls to drop?


This site can't tell the difference between correct growth and puberty.


----------

